# She has forgivin me, now what



## Cory W (Nov 29, 2010)

I have cheated, and she has forgivin me, now we are dealing with the grief and low self worth issues. her familly has stated that they want nothing to do with me, this I understand completely. My father in law states that I'm a liar and I need to come up with a plan to prove that I'm no longer lieing, this confuses me. does anyone relate? What can I do other than give it time?


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

Generally, and especially coming from a father-in-law, proof means:

1. At least a 1 year commitment to marriage counseling, to which he will refer every time you see him.

2. Increasing the time spent with your wife to include every spare moment of your time so all windows of opportunity for continuation or relapse are closed.

3. And as not to drive each other crazy spending every moment together, when you are at home it will be her answering the phone when he calls because you will be busy reparing something as to make the house more comfy for her.

4. This to include random stop-bys by said father-in-law who will expect to see you working on said projects shaking his head at you just before you look at the ground in shame.

5. A new, completely unaffordable wedding ring, since the old one has been tarnished, worth at least 25% of your home or 50% of your annual income, whichever is higher...paid for in full.
Confirming for him that if you ever stray again his daughter will have you by your last gonad hair.


----------



## Workingitout (Sep 27, 2010)

You are married to your wife, not your father-in-law. Show your wife that you can be trusted and she will report back to her father. All he wants is for his daughter to be happy.


----------



## anx (Nov 30, 2010)

Some people feel totally lost without a list and plan. Write it down. I agree with almost everything chef has to say. I don't agree on the ring price unless thats whats important to your wife. Get something that she feels would be special.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Talk it over with your wife. While I'm not one to look a gift horse in the mouth, she knows dad better than you. Maybe she knows a way to prove it to him. Generally, I agree with the one who said you are not married to your FIL, but just give it time, and put your Ws mind at ease by showing her that you can be trusted.


----------

